# Sillosocks or Deadlys???????



## AV (May 24, 2007)

Just wanted some input on sillosocks and deadlys. I'am planing on getting some soon and can't dicide wich i should get... any info would be great!!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

both


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

both is the best answer. However,what type of terrain are you hunting?? There are some advantages/disadvantages to each decoy and a little more info. on what type of terain/fields you'll be hunting may make for a better choice for ya. We use only Sillosocks and Deadlys and have dealt with anything from frozen ground to pure slop in the last 2 weeks.

Alex


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

I'am going to be hunting mostly in north dakota but some up in sakatwan... mostly going to be hunting corn fields


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Sillosocks... easy to transport
... look great
... stay puffed in no wind
... will go into just about any ground and cornstubble
... will tip back if the wind is strong and/or the ground thaws after setting up.may have to push them in farther once the ground thaws
... turn to face the wind nearly all the time
... stakes are good length but if in mud they almost need to be longer.

Deadlys with back supports.... heavy to transport
.... look great
.... stay puffed in no wind
.... don't go into frozen ground all that great
.... will tip back if the wind is strong and/or the ground thaws.may have to push them in farther once the ground thaws
.... will go into cornstubble
.... turn to face the wind.However,ya gotta make sure they are in the ground just right or they won't turn in lighter winds.Almost have to insert the stake at a slight angle into the ground so they "sit" right in no/light wind situations. 
....stakes are longer.they hold up better in mud and can be used in shallow water/shorelines.

It's a toss up to me. Under ideal conditions either are great and mixing the feeder Sillosocks with headed Deadlys has worked great for us the last 2 seasons. A couple set backs here and there but every type of decoy has some sort of disadvantage under certain conditions.

Alex


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I like the DD Blue bodies, but not their backbone system--it is too bulky and they are more expesive too than SS.

BTW, you can order longer SS stakes, but have to ask for them.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

bought 1/2 deadly and 1/2 ss this year.....the ss will be for sale on the 30th of this month.....going all deadly next year. I can get 500-600 into the field each trip with my quad using the green bags......had my entire spread and 5 blinds into the field this weekend in 3 trips....not to bad. For me dd are more practical, I hunt mostly picked corn.....I spent my entire weekend flipping ss around each time the wind changed....the dd cleared the stocks and I did not have to touch them. Bagging and transportation is about the same, I can get 140-150 of either into a bag. Both are good products, but for my use DD are the obvious winner.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I am just making some custom sillosocks, and longer stakes (insulation supports) can be gotten at most hardward stores for pretty cheap. I think I got 100 for less than $10.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

i think the deadilys look the best but thats just my opinion


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I use both and really like them. I use sillosocks for the feeders and deadly's for the uprights. The sillosocks go out much faster but it really looks good when mixing the two together. 75% is sillosocks and 25% is headed deadly's. I got some new ideas for some windsock decoys but gotta get some tyvek first to try it out. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kberggren said:


> I use both and really like them. I use sillosocks for the feeders and deadly's for the uprights. The sillosocks go out much faster but it really looks good when mixing the two together. 75% is sillosocks and 25% is headed deadly's. I got some new ideas for some windsock decoys but gotta get some tyvek first to try it out. :lol:


I concur. :beer:

Ill also add we use deadlies for blues and SS's for whites. Those deadly blues are sexxy.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I use both and agree they both have advantages and disadvantages. In the long run, I think I prefer the SS. They go into hard ground easier and if the ground is completely froze they go into cracks pretty easy. They also stay puffed in no wind conditions. And they pack and transport so easy its crazy. As for the DD (headed anyways), they are more realistic, IMO. But their stakes do not go into hard ground as easy as SS. They also don't stay puffed up like SS in low to no wind conditions, the sock kind of hangs limp on each side of the support. Lastly, the way their backbone system is they are VERY bulky to transport compared to SS. But in the end I love them both and they both compliment each other very well.


----------



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

do both use the new uvision paint on them 
or is the uvision paint just a failing fad


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Tyvek already reflects UV so no need to paint with Uvision, IMO.


----------



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

can someone give me the website to look at the deadly?????
what kind of heads do they have? are they painted with uvision???


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

www.deadlydecoys.com


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't believe the heads are painted with UV Paint. We got 140 fullbodies painted with UV paint and half of my sillosock heads painted but i really haven't seen the difference yet on how the birds react to them!


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

are the sillosocks as durable as the deadly decoys? I would think they would get torn up from rubbing on corn stocks? Which ones do you think will last longer the sillosocks or deadlyS?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Tyvek is tyvek but the deadlies do have longer stakes and sit higher due to how they are set up and they also don't bounce up and down. Sillosocks have shorter stakes that really need to be pushed in DEEP in muddy conditions or they will blow over. They also bounce up and down so they are more likely to rub on corn stalks. In the end I would say they are both equal in durability but due to their different natures, I would say the sillosocks are more likely to rub on corn stalks, thus more likely to wear out faster.

Also, we have lost a lot of stakes to our SS this year. Last weekend the winds were a howlin' and probably 2 dozen or so SS lifted right off their stakes. And all of the stakes were glued in with 3M spray adhesive. So will have to order more stakes for decoy maintenance this summer. But at the same time, I have lost several of the clamps that hold the socks on the deadlies. So will need to order more of them also. But I think the newer deadlies use a different type of anchor that isn't as likely to pop off.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

use gorilla glue on the ss stakes :wink:

be sure to get the small bottels (smallest) and work fast.


----------

